# 4x4x4 - March 27 - April 2, 2006



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are the scrambles for the second ever 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube online competition hosted by http://rubiks.has.it :

1. U F2 l' B' L' u' r b' U2 r' d r2 f U2 F l2 F2 U2 B L' U2 l2 B' U' f' R' D B2 l f2 L' F' r' B r2 D' b' r d2 R2
2. u2 F D B2 L2 U b' R d f' U' f2 R' U' b2 u2 l' u f u2 L f2 l2 b L f R F' u' l' u2 R' B' d' b U r' U' b2 U
3. R b U l2 B u2 L2 f' u2 l2 D2 r' f d f' u' L f u R d' L2 b2 L' F2 u' R' U2 F' D2 f' R2 f' l2 d' F2 R B' l d
4. r' u f R2 D F2 u' L2 u L' f R' u F R' b2 R u2 L' b2 u r2 D2 F U' R2 B2 U F2 r2 d2 R2 B u2 R' u' f2 l u R'
5. f r' u2 R2 u b2 l2 F L' f D R b L' u F L d b2 l2 D2 R' B D2 b' r' D2 r2 f' D' L2 U L2 B U' R2 F' U2 B2 r2

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.* 

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Jo?l van Noort
*Average:* 1:31.61
*Times:* 1:37.15, (1:44.07), 1:26.48, 1:31.20, (1:22.04)
*
Comments:* A little better than previous week


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 27, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 1:10.63
Times: (1:31.18), 1:11.16, 1:09.87, 1:10.88, (1:03.53)

Argh.. I messed up the first one so bad.. Parity on all of the solves.


----------



## cubekid (Mar 28, 2006)

*Name:* Sapan Upadhyay
*Average:* 1:53.57
*Individual Times:*er... crap


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: finally got a sub-2minute average!






*EDIT:* Okay, well for some reason, I can't find my times (since I had them in notepad and I probably erased them).

Though you guys still trust me... right? It's not like I'd make up this stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Hang on...am I reading this right?
4:32 best time, and a 1:53 avg?!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are probably his 5x5 times...hahha...Sapan...fix that please...Spaz...


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 29, 2006)

Richard Patterson
Times: 1:35.74 1:42.14 1:43.39 *1:31.78* *1:53.26*
Avg: 1:40.42

I can't break the 100 second barrier,,,it's like a curse. On the second solve I swapped two centers on mistake and had to fix it! I hate 4x4!


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 30, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average: 1:18.53
Times: 1:27.79, (1:06.24), 1:08.17, (1:31.43), 1:19.62

A couple of nice times in there.


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Erik
Average: 1:35.29
Times: 1:38.20, (1:26.01), 1:31.83, 1:35.02, (1:54.630

Still pairing up 1 edge (2 mini-edges) at a time 
:unsure:


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 1, 2006)

Average: 1:09.33
Times: (1:03.06), 1:09.32, 1:09.84, 1:08.84, (1:17.88)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. The last three solves had both parities. The first solve had a PLL parity and the second had an OLL parity.

Michael Fung


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 2, 2006)

Average: 2:31.28
Times: (2:48.62), 2:26.67, (1:24.12), 2:23.06, 2:45.48

It necessery for to work more 4x4x4...the 1:24.12 is not lucky but with a good edges step and with a PLL parity!!

Guillaume


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 1:57.15
Individual Times: (1:44.34), 2:07.86, 1:56.19, (2:17.15), 1:47.41

Oh, wow...this SUCKED...


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *1:20.87
*Times: *(1:27.98), 1:20.26, 1:21.54, (1:18.22), 1:20.80

Very good times for me.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for Competing!
*
1. Michael Fung........69.33
2. Frank Morris........70.63
3. Jon Morris..........78.53
*
4. Doug Reed...........80.87
5. Joel van Noort......91.61
6. Erik................95.29
7. Richard Patterson...100.42
8. Sapan Upadhyay......113.57
9. Craig Bouchard......117.15
10.Guillaume Meunier...151.28


----------

